# Thursday Night Drinks, 23rd of September. Madinat Jumeirah



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello all,

After a short break in China I would like to see if there's some of you interested in going for drinks in Madinat Jumeirah this Thursday. 

Meeting time 9 p.m. onwards at the Trader Vic's. I am optimistic that maybe, maybe the temperatures will allow outdoor seating.  if not, we'll be somewhere indoors.

Am again counting on the regular crowd to be there, but of course this is an open event for Dubai newcomers and weathered expats as well!  Come and enjoy a Thursday night drink in a very open setup. 

If the place is busy we might not be easy to find, so make sure to send me a private message so that I can give you my phone number.

Will also let the staff know where we are (ask for Marcel), but again, this doesn't always work out if it's busy.

Hope to see you guys on Thursday!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Am in


----------



## x_beans_x (Apr 14, 2010)

if new comers are welcome then this sounds like a good opportunity to meet some of you!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> After a short break in China I would like to see if there's some of you interested in going for drinks in Madinat Jumeirah this Thursday.
> 
> ...


Great idea . Count me in (or outdoor if the weather is good!)


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes! Newcomers are more than welcome! We'll be counting everyone in (or out) depending on the temperature  Send me a message though, so I can give you all the details.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome back Marcel! I had such an awesome time with you all 2 weeks ago so I'm definitely in.  I'll be there by 10 though.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I am up for this one, well done Marcel for organising the little soiree

:clap2:


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

SBP said:


> Am in


SPB the first one in?

I found a lighter BTW


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Count me in please ...thnks


----------



## ZT01 (Sep 21, 2010)

I would be up for this too. Been here for a long time now, but situations changed, therefore looking to meet new friends.

Cheers


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> SPB the first one in?
> 
> I found a lighter BTW


Would that be the one you didn't have?


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi I am new friend long time from here can I join to this group ?


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

ZT01 said:


> I would be up for this too. Been here for a long time now, but situations changed, therefore looking to meet new friends.
> 
> Cheers


Join in! Join in! Seems we're again getting a good group for Thursday!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

:clap2: Doing a great job organising Thursday Night events Marcel!


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Marcel can I get 2 friends along?


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Woman said:


> Marcel can I get 2 friends along?


Sure thing! Of course! Open for everyone and normally it's the more the merrier!


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Hartelijk dank Marcel


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll be bringing along some friends too.
Really looking forward to this evening tomorrow!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Woman said:


> Hartelijk dank Marcel


Wow...very impressed! That is absolutely flawless!


----------



## BJP (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi guys, we just arrived the day before yesterday so will be nice to meet some new people. Really like the souk too was there last night.

edit: cant seem to pm you for details so if you get time to pm me that would be great.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Posts in English only please - per forum rules.
-


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Another complete newbie here... 29, from Scotland and just moved to Dubai from Muscat last week! Looking forward to coming along tonight if there's space for one more? My first post so I can't PM my number Marcel, but it sounds like there will be enough of you so should be easy to spot


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Would strongly suggest getting to the minimum to get to be able to pm.

Had a night where people walked around the bar one night and didnt locate the expat clan  Whilst we watched the person wondering if they were looking for us!


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

hahaha, even such a motely crew can be inconspicuous? Would that still apply at the end of the night?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Word about this must be spreading, I've just been invited by another friend!

I should be popping along for a bit if I can get out of work early. Can't stay late though as I've got an early morning flight tomorrow.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

bluester said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Another complete newbie here... 29, from Scotland and just moved to Dubai from Muscat last week! Looking forward to coming along tonight if there's space for one more? My first post so I can't PM my number Marcel, but it sounds like there will be enough of you so should be easy to spot


Yeah..it'll take you a few more posts and some patience before your private messages will be activated. Look for a very diverse group of people and you should be o.k.  

Will again let the staff know as well.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

*Of course I'm in!*

:rockon::rockon:

so who's up for a little game of "take care of the drunk weirdo" cos methinks after the rough week iv had... i will need some hand holding--- i know yoga girl is good at escorting drunk me to a cab (thats what she did last time) ... but she may need a little help this time...

in other words... late or not... im in


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Aww looks like I'm going to miss a great evening!  Whilst you lot are getting ready for a fun Thursday night, I will be tucked in bed with a heavy dose of paracetamol and antibiotics! This is one strong viral fever!
Have fun everyone and you all have my expression permission to each have an extra drink for me! 
Marcel, I hope you are in town on 7 Oct and can put something together then!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Aww looks like I'm going to miss a great evening!  Whilst you lot are getting ready for a fun Thursday night, I will be tucked in bed with a heavy dose of paracetamol and antibiotics! This is one strong viral fever!
> Have fun everyone and you all have my expression permission to each have an extra drink for me!
> Marcel, I hope you are in town on 7 Oct and can put something together then!


Really hope you get better soon Pamela! Let's put the 7th in our calendars then!


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Trader vic's tonight*



MarcelDH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> After a short break in China I would like to see if there's some of you interested in going for drinks in Madinat Jumeirah this Thursday.
> 
> ...


Hi, in case we can get there tonight, can you give me your mobile number please?


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

LORNA101 said:


> Hi, in case we can get there tonight, can you give me your mobile number please?


Think I've already sent it in a private message. Let me know if you don't have it yet...


----------



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey there, I'm in Dubai for the next month or so and not sure what the night holds. I was living in Australia for the past couple years and did a few expat events, but this looks MUCH more diverse group here. If I can get out there I'll definitely try to as I haven't really had a big social night since I've been here.

Think we are hitting up happy hour in the Marina (Yacht club?) with some colleagues but may pop over. I have been to Trader Vics, but are you planning on going elsewhere after? I'm assuming at Trader Vics you wont be too difficult to find, but any cues to look for?


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

olydan1 said:


> Hey there, I'm in Dubai for the next month or so and not sure what the night holds. I was living in Australia for the past couple years and did a few expat events, but this looks MUCH more diverse group here. If I can get out there I'll definitely try to as I haven't really had a big social night since I've been here.
> 
> Think we are hitting up happy hour in the Marina (Yacht club?) with some colleagues but may pop over. I have been to Trader Vics, but are you planning on going elsewhere after? I'm assuming at Trader Vics you wont be too difficult to find, but any cues to look for?


Look for very diverse group. Ask the staff for Marcel, typical Dutch bloke. Send me a private message, so that I can let you know my mobile phone mumber.


----------



## landy man (Sep 22, 2010)

yo dude and dudess


im in sounds like it maybe a good chance to meet new faces.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Look for very diverse group. Ask the staff for Marcel, *typical Dutch bloke*. Send me a private message, so that I can let you know my mobile phone mumber.


Very tall, orange shirt & clogs?? 
-


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Very tall, orange shirt & clogs??
> -


Might do that tonight yes! And don't forget about the horrendous accent


----------



## landy man (Sep 22, 2010)

coolieeoooo


im from newcastle so il be very supriced if anyone understands me


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

landy man said:


> coolieeoooo
> 
> 
> im from newcastle so il be very supriced if anyone understands me


We already have a number of Geordie posters. In fact there are so many Geordies in Dubai that Newcastle must be half empty.
-


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

landy man said:


> coolieeoooo
> 
> 
> im from newcastle so il be very supriced if anyone understands me


Well. I think the Newcastle contingent will be there tonight, so you'd be surprised


----------



## landy man (Sep 22, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> We already have a number of Geordie posters. In fact there are so many Geordies in Dubai that Newcastle must be half empty.
> -


lmao


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Very tall, orange shirt & clogs??
> -


And a huge spliff


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

SBP said:


> And a huge spliff


and the tendency to break out in those synchronised jigs ever so often 

aaah the dutch!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

No one give me any PM I missed it


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

what a night, thats all I can say


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ack!! I always miss the fun events! :hurt:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And as usual some people obviously caught Dubai Fever and didn't turn up  

Fun night


----------



## x_beans_x (Apr 14, 2010)

Ahhhh my Husband had to work  boooo! maybe next time! hope you all had a great night


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

That was one fun night! Hadnt laughed so much in a while now Thanks to the Dutch organisation and planning.... After all as the Eton Institute writes... what is there not to love about the Dutch?
(why does food come to mind here??)


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Karma bar in Souk Al Bahar next Thursday everyone???
And for all of those who sent PMs and didnt bother to turn up.... you are missing out on a great group of people!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

I would like to join the merry party on Thursday, but I have no idea where Karma is. What about Fridays? Anything happening on Fridays? All the posts here mention Thursdays.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

*hmmm*



cami said:


> I would like to join the merry party on Thursday, but I have no idea where Karma is. What about Fridays? Anything happening on Fridays? All the posts here mention Thursdays.


that why u pm someone... they then tell u exactly where to come and then u join us and we have LOADS of fun and then we make plans on friday that we don't tell everyone but the rrrreally fun people about .... so u in for this thursday?? we'll make sure that u go home with a smile and a plan for friday... unless u dont like Dutch people... in which case u just go home... LOL j/k

btw... before u ask... im DEFINITELY not Dutch


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Karma bar in Souk Al Bahar next Thursday everyone???
> And for all of those who sent PMs and didnt bother to turn up.... you are missing out on a great group of people!


Hmmmm.... that would be me too! Guilty as charged and annoyed I missed a good nite! Definitely up for the re-run though


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Last thursday was fun .. thanks to Marcel.
Yoga girl count me in for next thursday...Karma Kafe so be it!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Great to see people already interested. Just PM me or Marcel in the coming days and we will tell you more...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Great to see people already interested. Just PM me or Marcel in the coming days and we will tell you more...




you 2 an item now?       :behindsofa:

Am in


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Great to see people already interested. Just PM me or Marcel in the coming days and we will tell you more...


Hi Yoga Girl,
Maybe you'd like to put up a new thread for next Thursday night so that the newbies can have a look as well.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Cheers guys, just returned from Oman. Good to hear you had a good time. Am definitely up for next Thursday again!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ipshi said:


> that why u pm someone... they then tell u exactly where to come and then u join us and we have LOADS of fun and then we make plans on friday that we don't tell everyone but the rrrreally fun people about .... so u in for this thursday?? we'll make sure that u go home with a smile and a plan for friday... unless u dont like Dutch people... in which case u just go home... LOL j/k
> 
> btw... before u ask... im DEFINITELY not Dutch


lmao!... so this is how it works... now im curious about fridays too


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

and ull havta stay curious until u come along!! 

shud we count u in this thursday then?


----------

